# I need a golden trout!



## Aisland (May 31, 2020)

I have yet to catch a golden trout to give to Blathers and today is the last day that they will spawn. Would someone be willing to give me one if they have it? Thank you!
Also I won’t be able to check the forum for a few hours, so I might not see your response immediately


----------



## Gaby (May 31, 2020)

Hiya! Sorry to say but players can’t give others fish or bugs :< They can be placed like furniture to be displayed but cannot be dropped on the ground to be picked up by others.


----------



## Aisland (May 31, 2020)

Gaby said:


> Hiya! Sorry to say but players can’t give others fish or bugs :< They can be placed like furniture to be displayed but cannot be dropped on the ground to be picked up by others.


Aw that sucks! Thank you so much for letting me know


----------



## Gaby (May 31, 2020)

No problem! I hope you catch one though


----------



## Aisland (May 31, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Rambo (May 31, 2020)

It won’t count in your log but someone can absolutely give you a golden trout. I gave my wife a ton of tarantulas. Unless they patched that out. Idk. I’m on the hunt for the trout too. Best of luck


----------



## Aisland (May 31, 2020)

Rambo said:


> It won’t count in your log but someone can absolutely give you a golden trout. I gave my wife a ton of tarantulas. Unless they patched that out. Idk. I’m on the hunt for the trout too. Best of luck


thank you


----------



## Beady (May 31, 2020)

Players on the same switch can trade fish/bugs as they are allowed to pick up placed items on the island.

However another player from an account on a separate switch cannot pick up an item that is placed and so cannot trade fish or bugs to you or vice versa.

The only way another player can give you a trout is if that player is a resident on your island.. in which case they can just donate it to blathers anyway. The only difference here is that when you read about the fish in the museum it won't say donated by you but by the other resident.

Your best bet is to just fish like mad. Use bait if you can.
They spawn from 4pm to 4am. Only in rivers and only on the second and third levels. So don't waste time on the lowest level. The shadow will be the second largest size, so not the bass size shadow, the size under that.

Good luck!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 31, 2020)

Just so you know, I used about 1000+ baits to finally catch ONE golden trout. 

Go to the very top of your waterfall where the basin water is and throw bait in there like there’s no tomorrow. 

It took me longer to get my golden trout than the mahi-mahi, barrel eye, tuna, marlin, and giant tee ally combined. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Aisland (May 31, 2020)

Beady said:


> Players on the same switch can trade fish/bugs as they are allowed to pick up placed items on the island.
> 
> However another player from an account on a separate switch cannot pick up an item that is placed and so cannot trade fish or bugs to you or vice versa.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for telling me the fish size!

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020

Oh wow, I ne


corlee1289 said:


> Just so you know, I used about 1000+ baits to finally catch ONE golden trout.
> 
> Go to the very top of your waterfall where the basin water is and throw bait in there like there’s no tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I didn’t realize they were so hard to catch


----------



## lars708 (May 31, 2020)

Idk why but I can catch them pretty frequently by just catching the medium sized shadows whenever I see them. Like at least 4 a day or something

Idk if fish bait reduces the chance of rare fish spawning somehow?


----------



## Applebunny (May 31, 2020)

I caught mine on a mystery island randomly. Maybe you’ll have better luck there.


----------



## adripiedri (May 31, 2020)

Yeah i definitely recommend searching for the mystery island that's all second tier river, i think it's called waterfall island:






i used hundreds of bait on my island and didn't catch a golden trout, on the mystery island i didn't have to use any bait as the fish kept spawning (just keep scaring off any small and big fish to empty spawning space), so you definitely save time on hunting manila clams and crafting fish bait (which is the worst part imo). Still took a while to catch but only a fraction of the time i spent fishing on my island. Waterfall island is relatively common too, so shouldn't use up too many nmts.


----------



## TastyBells (May 31, 2020)

I've caught about 10 golden trout now. On my island and on mystery islands. It is just a very small percentage chance of spawning - like all the other rare fish.

Bait or no bait, same percentage. A very small one.


----------



## Aisland (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## Terrabull (Jun 1, 2020)

I have no data to back this up, just my own experiences.
I've caught rare fish more often on Nook Miles Islands than on the main island.  Perhaps it's the higher frequency of spawns makes it seem like more, but if I'm having trouble catching something, that's where I go.


----------

